# Can You Really Kill A Skunk With A Slingshot? Seriously?



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I live in a town called gloversville,ny, its in upstate ny near the adarondack state park region, theres black bears that frequent the town, due to the amount of shear sh*theads per squar mile, we have a BIG garbage problem. Lately there have been rabid skunks, all over the place. Even in the day time. Its getting a little better now that fall is coming. The town wont help. My mother called me the other day and told me she trapped one and called the city, they are supposed to deal with it for a fee. But they told her that she had to deal with it on her own. My brother shot it with a high powerrd pellet gun. And it didnt even phase it. He them grabbed his 22 and oroceeded to shoot jt twice in the heaf, he said the first shot through the skull seemed to stilll not kill it, so he shot it again. ( i was not there, tjis is what was told to me) therefore my question is, if i triple flatband a slingshot and took a shot at one, do i have a chance at killing it? I have gotten extremely accurate lately since i practice every morning and night, i was just wondering if anyone has had any luck killing skunks with caddys? By the way, they told my mom and brothet to kill it, but after shots fired in citu limits AND. Not so cooperative neihgbors, she almost got in trouble for firing the rifle, thats not leaving us many options!!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Sorry for the typos, i can only access the forum on my android, sometimes gives me typing issues


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

You can kill a skunk with a slingshot... but by far the preferred method would be a .22 lr or .410 shotgun loaded with number 4 or 6 shot...
If using a slingshot it's not the amount of bands or the weight of the draw that counts, it's how fast the ammo travels... you'll want a lead projectile, preferably .44 cal and up to travel at 210 fps or more. You'll also want to hit it in the head, aiming at the ear hole is a good spot to hit it.

Just keep in mind, you want range on a skunk... 1) because it can spray you... and 2) because it may have rabies... so a rifle or shotgun is a safer way to deal with it than if you decide to use a slingshot.

Things to remember about developing speed with your slingshot... speed is power, it's easier to develop more power with a longer draw than it is with a shorter heavier draw. Generally a person shooting one or two bands pulled out a longer distance can shoot much faster than a person can with 3 bands pulled shorter.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

K, i am def going to try to avoid the skunks,thats exactly the info i was looking for, thanks bill!


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Not too from us a rabbid beaver almost ripped a boy scout troop leaders face off, the kids ended up saving thea guy by killing the beaver with a large rock. Acually, it was more toward your neck of the woods sparrow, you prob know more about it than i do.


----------



## Off-Trail (Sep 5, 2012)

Just remember once hit the skunk will spray that nasty fluid and the area will have that smell for some time. Just something to think about.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Dont want no part of that


----------



## Off-Trail (Sep 5, 2012)

adarondack kyle said:


> Dont want no part of that


I don't blame you, that smell stays around for a long time.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Plus im not into hunting for fun, its just i dont own a gun, and these things are walking around in the day and iv had to keep the kids in the house because of it, thanks to this forum and its super helpful members, in the past few weeks iv been able to perfect my shooting accuracy as well as make and attach my own bandsets!! So if i get cornered, ill take one for the team!! Keep you posted!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

around here we kill skunks by hitting them with a 80+ mph projectile , a car . slingshots have been know to kill boars, mooses, blue whales and goliath . or so people claim .


----------



## Semper Rogue (Aug 15, 2012)

Rapid skunks eh? Nasty. Out my way our skunks can be killed with a hard look so maybe NY skunks are something to reckon with. Every so often I find one raiding the quail pens and I plug them with glass marble. Standard size. I go for the body hit, right in the ribcage and about all they do is fall over and twitch. Every now and then one plows off but they don't go far. Mind you, I'm about basketball foul line shootin' distance when I let fly.

Some reality. If you got the rabid skunk trapped. You can drop it in a tub of water, drowns it with minimal scent release. It works for some. I don't know if I want to deal with a tub of contaminated water (rabies). The other; get box, get a hose and run it from your car exhaust into the box and fill it full of exhaust. Tape off the leaking areas and when its "air tight" - carefully put the trapped skunk inside and let it be for 10 minutes. Gas is expensive and 10 minutes seems to do it.

Mean and cruel? Sure to some but it works and I have no sympathy for rabid critters just the need to put them under ASAP.

Now dealing with the carcass.. I let someone else have a turn.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Never thought of that, well put dude, i like your style. I guess the skunks up here are tougher, my bro said one shot from a 22 didnt put it down, but i wasnt there, my mom worries about her dogs, so she set traps out, the town out here is supposed to get rid of them for a fee. This year they said because of the stray cat problem, they had to focus their small animal controll budget somewhere else .thanks for the good advice, ill keep everyone posted.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

A slingshot could. With some fast lead and a well placed shot. If it needed to get done with a slingshot an arrow with a very sharp broadhead would get it done pretty easily. I still swear by the recurve bow and if needed one of my guns to get rid of pests. Slingshots are pure sport for me.


----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah bro I have killed a skunk with my slingshot before. I put it down with 3/8" steel from about 20ft with 0.03"latex. It spayed but since I was far enough away it didn't get me. They seem to die and spray until they are dry when you kill them








Good luck!


----------



## worserabbit (Apr 16, 2012)

aim for the eye


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i would expect that you could take it with a slingshot as long as there is enough power behind the shot and you can hit it in the head.


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

COULD TRY THESE http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/problems/ways-to-get-rid-of-a-skunk-in-the-garden.htm


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

If you're in an area where the neighbors might object to a gunshot, check into subsonic .22 rounds. They work the best in a single shot or bolt action & with practice you can be accurate out to 40 yards or so.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

I've never had one not spray when it was shot, never shot one with a slingshot.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

One shot did not spray 15 feet I think with 36 cal lead but it. Was 3 years a go just remember it was lead.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

My shipping dept mgr who is from MI. has taken lots of skunks with a sling in his younger days... we were talking about this just last week !

He said all shots were 10 yds or less and all in the head area, using a commercial bought sling from one of the big box stores. He said he used 1/2" steel for skunk, opossum and even racoon (racoon were very tough to bring down he said, and nasty as heck)

He also said skunks are nasty and better to us sub sonic .22 or a powerful air gun. If you get one have a hole already dug and get him in it...now !

This is not about bragging rights, do your job and be done with it. Don't have the kids watching, don't put it on U tube, don't show off, get the job done, and disappear....

I would use .45-.50 lead at the minimum, there is also another way to do it but that is for another day over a beer or two as told to me by some old cattle farmers up in the high country of California (no liberals there) !

Even though I just got back into slingshots some 8 or so months ago, I hunted most of my life and spent lots of time in the woods. Don't underestimate your sling shot and what it is capable of !

wll


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

double tapered tbg and some 45 lead should work with a well placed shot. I just shot a porcupine. Ive never seen a skunk before but I think the head is about the same size. go for a good shot and you'll take him


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> double tapered tbg and some 45 lead should work with a well placed shot. I just shot a porcupine. Ive never seen a skunk before but I think the head is about the same size. go for a good shot and you'll take him


I'm sure your double tapered TBG and .45 lead would send him to eternal stink heaven !

wll


----------

